# CAMBIAR COLOR A CELDA ACTIVA



## mespinalt (Jun 21, 2006)

HOLA:
HAY ALGUNA FORMA ENTRE LAS OPCIONES DE CONFIGURAR EXCEL QUE PUEDA CAMBIAR EL COLOR DE LA CELDA ACTIVA, ES DECIR, LA CELDA QUE VOY A USAR. EL COLOR BLANCO CONFUNDE A VECES, Y NO PUEDO DISTINGUIR EN QUE LOCALIZACION ESTA.

GRACIAS

MESPINALT


----------



## Oaktree (Jun 21, 2006)

usted puede intentar esto:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=14546


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 21, 2006)

Manuel,

Conozco esa solución a la cual refiere Oaktree.  El problema con eso es que usted tiene que agregar ese código al cuaderno.  Si desea hacerlo con varios cuadernos hay que programar cada uno.  En cambio, Chip Peason hizo un Add-In que usted puede instalar donde se puede activar/apagar facilmente y que tampoco impacta los formatos (O formatos condicionales) del rango invulcrado.

El Add-In de Chip se encuentra aquí:  http://www.cpearson.com/excel/RowLiner.htm

Cordialmente,


----------



## galileogali (Jun 21, 2006)

Aca pongo mi version 
para el Modulo Thisworkbook

Dim antcolour1 As Long
Dim antrange As Range

Dim conta As Boolean


Private Sub Workbook_BeforeClose(Cancel As Boolean)
ActiveCell.Interior.ColorIndex = antcolour1


End Sub

Private Sub Workbook_Open()

Static antcolour2 As Long



'If conta = False Then

conta = True
antcolour1 = antcolour2
'Else
'antcolour2 = antcolour1
'End If



If Selection.Cells.Count > 1 Then Exit Sub


On Error Resume Next

antcolour1 = ActiveCell.Interior.ColorIndex


ActiveCell.Interior.ColorIndex = 6
antrange.Interior.ColorIndex = antcolour2


Set antrange = ActiveCell




End Sub

Private Sub Workbook_SheetSelectionChange(ByVal Sh As Object, ByVal Target As Range)

Static antcolour2 As Long



If conta = False Then

conta = True
antcolour1 = antcolour2
Else
antcolour2 = antcolour1
End If



If Target.Cells.Count > 1 Then Exit Sub


On Error Resume Next

antcolour1 = Target.Interior.ColorIndex


Target.Interior.ColorIndex = 6
antrange.Interior.ColorIndex = antcolour2


Set antrange = Target


End Sub


Tampoco es un addin


----------



## mespinalt (Jun 23, 2006)

*COLOR DE LA CELDA ACTIVA*

HOLA GREG:

BAJE EL ADD-IN DE CHIP, PERO AL INSTALARLO ME DA UN ERROR.
YO UTILIZO EL EXCEL 2003. ¿A QUE SE DEBE EL ERROR?

GRACIAS POR TU PRONTA REPUESTA

MANUEL


----------

